# How to describe the hair color?



## wainscottbl (Aug 28, 2015)

So for a character I am using the actress Indiana Evans from her younger days back when she did that show H20, if any of you have seen that. My sister used to watch it. I watched it for less virtuous reasons...  ;-)   If you have seen the show it's full of a bunch of good looking Australian girls who turn into mermaids. Anyway, I am not sure I've gotten her hair right. Is it accurate to call is straw blonde? If not, what? And if so, what are some other adjectives I could use.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd say dirty blonde, but you can say its straw if that is how you see it.


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 28, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> I'd say dirty blonde, but you can say its straw if that is how you see it.



Dirty blonde comes off negative to me, even though I know it is not a negative description. Errrrr! I stink at describing the shades of hair, at least blonde.


----------



## PiP (Aug 28, 2015)

No it's not straw blonde. She also has  highlights. Light ash blonde? do a google search for loreal hair color shades and then look at images


----------



## Bishop (Aug 28, 2015)

Amber.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 28, 2015)

Light golden blonde.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 28, 2015)

Maybe you can say it's golden blonde with brown under tones.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Sandy blonde...  and look, it's even 'beachy':  



  lol.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah, I think sandy blonde is a closer description


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 28, 2015)

Stop looking for the perfect description in a couple of words and write something satisfying;

"Her hair was blonde with a darker under layer, variously described as, dirty, golden, or straw blonde by those who were fond of her, it had been called 'mousey' by one who was not so fond of her"

Then edit it some


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

I cheated... the wife's a hair-dresser. I could probably tell you what level peroxide. Ok, I couldn't but it sounds good: 'peroxide'.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 29, 2015)

"Her hair was blonde with a darker under layer, variously described as, dirty, golden, or straw blonde by those who were fond of her, it had been called 'half hearted peroxide', and 'mousey' by others  who would also  draw attention to her brown eyes and eyebrows."


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone. I am printing this off so I can go back and decide which one I like best.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 30, 2015)

How can I possibly miss this opportunity? Here is an extract from the very first paragraph of my novel. It seems very appropriate.

" Long dark blonde hair curled a little on its way to shoulders where there hung a black nightdress just flimsy enough to reveal her figure enthrallingly. He’d bought the garment for her but he wasn’t the type to allow himself to be in her thrall. He’d even tried to convince her that her hair was some other colour, golden or ash or even light brown – he’d stopped short of dirty blonde or dishwater blonde – but it was none of those and she resented his attempts to redefine the image before her."

Dark blonde is a neutral description, the sort that a girl might use herself. It also seems to be quite exclusive as many people seek out other terms and avoid the obvious one. Perhaps this is a situation where the other more fanciful terms ought to be regarded as clichés. What's the point of view in this narrative anyway? My angel says that it's an appalling photo from which to determine the hair colour as well. She'd need a better one to pass any well-considered comment.


----------



## Sam (Aug 30, 2015)

Sandy, with lowlights.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 30, 2015)

Really not wanting to pick on the OP, but I am wondering why it is so important to get the hair color described with such precision? I look at all the possible descriptions offered and I don't think any reader would see the same hair as in the picture.


----------



## ppsage (Aug 30, 2015)

To me there doesn't seem anything special about her hair? I would just say light hair, if for some reason it comes up.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Sep 2, 2015)

It would also come down to how we are to 'see' her in the story.    Is she a party girl, or some prim and proper lady.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 4, 2015)

Totally smokin hot....:geek:






There's the original woman I posted nowdays. My description is enough.


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 4, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> Really not wanting to pick on the OP, but I am wondering why it is so important to get the hair color described with such precision? I look at all the possible descriptions offered and I don't think any reader would see the same hair as in the picture.



Because she is his old girlfriend. I mentioned the issue of an 18 year old liking a 14 year old a few months ago--if it was creepy or just taboo. She is his first cousin. Sort of a Poe for Virginia too, but not as big an age gap. The same sort of reason he was in love with her as Poe. They grew up together and he was fond of her. And his current romantic interest is looking at her picture. And she'll have a small significant part in the story later, so I want to give an idea of her beauty.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw this a while ago and spent a while thinking about how to describe her hair colour. I gave up after a couple of hours of on and off pondering... Seeing the thread again jolted a thought ^^

Hair like buttered toast. That's how I'd describe it. Maybe it's silly... still, it _is_ yellow over brown.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 4, 2015)

wainscottbl said:


> I want to give an idea of her beauty.



Which would be fine unless someone who found that color hair (as in the pictures) rather mousy or blah (she might be pretty, but her hair color does nothing to emphasize 'beauty'). And that's the problem with describing characters in order to show 'beauty' - it's all in the eye of the reader.


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I love the suggestions. It varies so much. It is rather subjective though not absolutely. You can't say she has brown hair for example. But all of it seems subjective. The schools on description also vary. Some say one thing, one the other. I haven't changed it yet, but I'm going to when I get a chance. I have most of this threat printed out to easily reference and just favorited it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 4, 2015)

> so I want to give an idea of her beauty


Less is more, don't be so precise, every reader will have a different idea of beauty, if you put it in general terms they will make them fit their model, the cliché, 'As beautiful as the dawn' is a good example, it conjures words like 'the pink blush', 'the coming of the light', 'eclipsing the morning star',etc. and the reader recalls the significant one. If you want to emphasise her hair, rather than her complexion or features, I would still follow the 'less is more' and say something such as 'The wind stirring it showed the tints and colours in her hair, it made him think of the taboo some cultures have against women showing their hair for fear of inciting men.' 
Less is more does not  always mean fewer words, but they are indefinite ones. They tell you nothing about the style or colour, but they do tell you it was 'beautiful'.


----------



## KellInkston (Sep 9, 2015)

My, what perfect hair.

I'd probably just throw in a sentence or two for the entire description of the character. I think "sandy blonde" "painted blonde" or perhaps just "unbelievably perfect blonde flowing locks" would convey it well


----------



## Terry D (Sep 9, 2015)

Hair the color of warm caramel swirled with honey.


----------

